

Ask HN: How did Face.com not get sued by Facebook? - treelovinhippie

I understand Facebook has a trademark on the word "face". So how did face.com manage to avoid getting a cease and desist.<p>And if I were to create a new startup simply called "Face" would I be able to operate without troubles?
======
callmevlad
From the Face.com website: "Face.com Inc. has been acquired by Facebook, and
as part of this process, we need to close up existing products and services so
we can focus on new products at Facebook."

~~~
treelovinhippie
Yep, but before they were acquired...

------
thinkcomp
<http://www.plainsite.org/flashlight/case.html?id=2100175>

